# JC Ramsey 20 yrs aloft falls



## xtremetrees (Jun 1, 2005)

I posted some misinformation about JC's paralizing fall, several years ago here. I've scence visited JC in a nursing home and he wants me to get his story right.

There was no rope involved, he wasnt tied in nor did the rope flip off a stub.

JC was removing a excurrent pine and began ssquirrling out a limb to tie into. As he was walking out the limb he kicked a dead stub loosing his balance he fell 45 feet landing face first on the ground. 

JC was the best climber I ever have seen in a tree. I'd pit JC against any two climbers you know(including yourself). When the big companies ran across a tree that was just to big and bad JC was called in for his $1200 a hour climbing fee.He was just that fast and effecient. He fell 80 feet when he was 18 and recovered. 

He is doing well now. His attitude is just as amazing as his effortless climbing skills were 3 years ago.He has some use of his arms and can feed himself ok. Not much feeling below his neck but gets thru the drive thru at Burger king with his motorized wheel chiar just fine.
This is just a update to a 3 year old post here that I cant seem to find.


----------



## jimmyq (Jun 1, 2005)

$1200 an hour? say what? if I am one tenth the climber he is I still aint charging enough by a country mile.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 1, 2005)

Bummer...


----------



## tophopper (Jun 1, 2005)

Glad to hear he still has it all up stairs!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 2, 2005)

So he fell twice, both times without a rope?


----------



## Jumper (Jun 2, 2005)

Sad story.No rope?? Sort of like jumping without a parachute, which has happened!!!  Complacency is a killer and combined with gravity even more so.


----------



## jmack (Jun 2, 2005)

xtremetrees said:


> I posted some misinformation about JC's paralizing fall, several years ago here. I've scence visited JC in a nursing home and he wants me to get his story right.
> 
> There was no rope involved, he wasnt tied in nor did the rope flip off a stub.
> 
> ...


no rope C'mon man!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 3, 2005)

A good lesson, no matter how good you think you are, don't free climb!


----------



## RedlineIt (Jun 4, 2005)

xtremetrees,

No rope, no TIP, not even a lanyard flip to try for safety?

45 feet down on his face. How sad.

My most sincere condolences to JC's family and friends.

--------------------------------------------------

If there are legendary tales about his efficiency in a tree, 

I am not sure that they are tales that should be taught.



With deep respect,

Eric (RedlineIt)


----------



## TREETX (Jun 10, 2005)

xtremetrees said:


> When the big companies ran across a tree that was just to big and bad JC was called in for his $1200 a hour climbing fee........
> 
> He has some use of his arms and can feed himself ok. Not much feeling below his neck but gets thru the drive thru at Burger king with his motorized wheel chiar just fine.




$1200 an hour, taking free climbing risks! Sounds like it paid off.  

I charge considerably less, but I can pick my own nose, wipe my own ärse, and drive myself though the drive through. Yeah, I make less, but I figure it is a fair trade off. 

I am sorry he got hurt as a result of his foolish actions. Great to hear he still has good spirits. Some people with all physical capabilities don't even have that.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 10, 2005)

I dunno about that $1200 hr thing...


----------



## tophopper (Jun 10, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> I dunno about that $1200 hr thing...




I bet he forgot the decimal point!

Should be $12.00 hr.


----------



## notahacker (Jul 9, 2005)

$1,200/hr. is high. That is like combining all of the top 10 guys in the country at once. He must have been a great salesman. Maybe he can pursue sales?


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't get it..
He fell twice? With no tie in. 
Sounds like he had a death wish.


----------



## P_woozel (Jul 10, 2005)

I wonder what the reasoning is behind all this?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 10, 2005)

A momentary lapse in reason?


----------



## runninghot (Jul 11, 2005)

In the "olden" days, most professions with a danger factor were much more liberal about what was acceptable technique, along with the equipment being inferior as well. Often just getting the job done was the criteria for acceptable technique. A lot of people were hurt or worse because of the lack of standards and they didn't know better. I wonder if this was the case in tree climbing as well? Perhaps it could partly explain Mr. Ramsey's first accident? Thirty years ago some very basic stuff nowadays was uncommon, hearing protectors for example. Sorry to hear about his bad fall.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 12, 2005)

Thats extremely sad. If i only knew the half of what he must go through on a daily basis...

I must say though, i would never rate a climber that takes that sort of risk.


----------



## 046 (Jul 19, 2005)

here's someone headed for the same fate. all over this tree with no rope, no TIP





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 19, 2005)

What an idiot! Hes asking for it alright, how much is you life worth again?


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 19, 2005)

I am sorry for any loss of life in our industry. However, if had the time and energy to comment on the accidents/injuries/deaths,( I have not been there yet...) I would run out of time to reflect on my experince in this industry. It is all about sorting the "wheat from the chaff". Some of us make it, and continue to cotribute to the "pool". I am an arborist, because that is my choice. I had some close calls back in the day, I learned.


----------

